
Show HN: I spent two years building my first game. No background in programming - Ghulam_Jewel
http://www.cubemetrywars.com/
======
bananicorn
The game itself looks pretty nice actually, but there's a whole lot of visual
clutter going on on the website - my eyes are immediately drawn to the
coloured blocks in the background, which are visually distracting (even though
they're practically the 'protagonists' of your game).

I'll have to download it to know if it's fun, but it's visually appealing
enough for me to give it a try.

And hey, the app doesn't need any special permissions, big plus!

